# Tach, bin der Neue!



## Doc112 (2 Aug. 2017)

Tach, bin der Neue!

Ich wohne in einer schönen Gegend in Norddeutschland.
Von hier kommt zum Beispiel das Gesangsduo Schwesterherz, den man hier hin und wieder über den Weg läuft.
Sogar die Mutter Margitta hab ich schon 2mal bei der Post getroffen.

Ich arbeite bei einem Landwirtschaftlichen Lohnunternehmen als Landmaschinenfahrer.
Ich darf immer die großen und modernen Schlepper / Trecker fahren  
Ist ein schöner Beruf und ich mag den sehr.
Ist nix für Leute die gern Urlaub machen oder feiern gehn.
Denn oft müssen wir auch an Feiertagen arbeiten.
Und bei der Gras und Maisernte geht es auch oft bis spät in die Nacht.


----------



## Armwrestlingfan (2 Aug. 2017)

herzlich willkommen im forum


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Brian (4 Aug. 2017)

Herzlich willkommen und danke für deine nette Vorstellung,gruss Orsi :thumbup:


----------



## boris1337 (4 Aug. 2017)

Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## alx (13 Aug. 2017)

Hallo Da Doc112!


----------

